# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  كيف تموت الملائكة ؟؟؟؟.........ادخل هنا لتعرف

## عاصم

كيف تموت الملائكة ؟؟؟

    وماذا تطلب في لحظاتها الأخيرة ؟؟؟؟

    بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ‎‏


     ‏والصلاة والسلام على خير ‏البرية محمد بن عبد الله عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم ....قال تعالى في محكم ‏التنزيل ((كل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلا ل والإكرام )) كل من على ‏الدنيا هالك لا محالة إلا الله عز وجل لا اله إلا هو سبحانه ...فسأذكر لكم أحبتي في الله عن كيفيه موت الملائكة عليهم السلام ...


    كما نقل في كتاب ابن ‏الجوزي رحمة الله ( بستان الواعظين ورياض السامعين)


    مقدمة ‎‏: ‏



    بعدما أن ينفخ اسرافيل عليه السلام في الصور



    النفخة الأولى



    تستوي الأرض من شدة الزلزلة فيموت أهل ‏الأرض جميعا



    وتموت ملائكة السبع سموات والحجب والسرادقات والصافون والمسبحون ‏



    وحملة العرش وأهل سرادقات المجد والكروبيون



    ويبقى



    جبريل وميكائيل واسرافيل ‏وملك الموت



    عليهم السلام ‎



    موت جبريل علية السلام ‎



    ‏يقول الجبار جل جلاله : يا ‏ملك الموت من بقي؟



    _ وهو أعلم_



    فيقول ملك الموت :سيدي ومولاي أنت أعلم



    بقي إسرافيل وبقي ميكائيل وبقي جبريل وبقي عبدك الضعيف ملك الموت خاضع ذليل قد ذهلت نفسه ‏لعظيم ما عاين من الأهوال



    فيقول له الجبار تبارك وتعالى :



    انطلق إلى جبريل فأقبض ‏روحه فينطلق إلى جبريل فيجده ساجدا راكعا



    فيقول له :



    ما أغفلك عما يراد بك يا مسكين قد مات بنو ادم وأهل الدنيا والأرض والطير والسباع والهوام وسكان‏السموات وحملة العرش والكرسي والسرادقات وسكان سدرة المنتهى وقد أمرني المولى بقبض روحك!



    ‏فعند ذلك يبكي جبريل عليه السلام



    ويقول متضرعاً إلى الله عز وجل :يا الله هون علي سكرات الموت


    ( يا الله هذا ملك كريم يتضرع ويطلب من الله بأن يهون عليه سكرات الموت وهو لم يعصي الله قط فما بالنا نحن البشر ونحن ساهون لا ‏نذكر الموت إلا قليل )



    فيضمه ضمه فيخر جبريل منها صريعا 



    فيقول الجبار جل جلاله : من بقي يا ملك الموت_ وهو أعلم_



    فيقول:



    مولاي وسيدي بقي ميكائيل وإسرافيل ‏وعبدك الضعيف ملك الموت



    ‏موت ميكائيل عليه السلام (الملك المكلف بالماء ‏والقطر )



    فيقول الله عز وجل انطلق الى ميكائيل فأقبض روحه



    فينطلق الى ميكائيل  ‏فيجده ينتظر المطر ليكيله على السحاب



    فيقول له :



    ما أغفلك يا مسكين عما يراد بك !



    ما بقي لبني ادم رزق ولا للأنعام ولا للوحوش ولا للهوام , قد أهلك أهل السموات والارضين وأهل الحجب والسرادقات وحملة العرش والكرسي وسرادقات المجد والكروبيون والصافون والمسبحون



    وقد أمرني ربي بقبض روحك 



    فعند ذلك يبكي ميكائيل ‏ويتضرع إلى الله ويسأله أن يهون عليه سكرات الموت , فيحضنه ملك الموت



    ويضمه ضمة‏ يقبض روحه فيخر صريعا ميتا لا روح فيه ,



    فيقول الجبار جل جلاله :



    من بقي_وهو ‏أعلم _ يا ملك الموت؟



    فيقول مولاي وسيدي أنت أعلم


    بقي إسرافيل وعبدك الضعيف ملك  ‏الموت ‎‏ . ‏



    موت إسرافيل عليه السلام ( الملك الموكل بنفخ الصور)‎‏ ‏



    فيقول الجبار ‏تبارك وتعالى :



    انطلق إلى إسرافيل فاقبض روحه .



    فينطلق كما أمره الجبار إلى ‏إسرافيل (واسرافيل ملك عظيم ) ,



    فيقول له ما أغفلك يا مسكين عما يراد بك!



    قد ماتت ‏الخلائق كلها وما بقي أحد وقد أمرني الله بقبض روحك ,



    فيقول إسرافيل:



    سبحان من ‏قهر العباد بالموت, سبحان من تفرد بالبقاء ,



    ثم يقول مولاي هون علي مرارة الموت .



    ‏فيضمه ملك الموت ضمه يقبض فيها روحه فيخر صريعا



    فلو كان أهل السموات والأرض ‏في السموات والأرض لماتوا كلهم من شدة وقعته ‎‏ . ‏



    موت ملك الموت عليه ‏السلام ( الموكل بقبض الأرواح )



     ‎‏ ‏فيسأل الله ملك الموت من بقي يا ملك الموت؟ _ وهواعلم _



    فيقول مولاي وسيدي أنت اعلم بمن بقي



    بقي عبدك الضعيف ملك الموت



    فيقول ‏الجبار عز وجل :



    وعزتي وجلالي لأذيقنك ما أذقت عبادي انطلق بين الجنة والنار ومت ,



    فينطلق بين الجنة والنار



    فيصيح صيحة



    لولا أن الله تبارك وتعالى



    أمات ‏الخلائق لماتوا عن أخرهم من شدة صيحته فيموت ‎‏ .



    ‏ثم يطلع الله تبارك وتعالى إلى الدنيا



    فيقول :



    يا دنيا أين أنهارك أين أشجارك وأين عمارك؟



    أين الملوك وأبنا ء  ‏الملوك وأين الجبابرة وأبناء الجبابرة؟



    أين الذين أكلوا رزقي وتقلبوا في نعمتي ‏وعبدوا غيري,



    لمن الملك اليوم؟  



    فلا يجيبه أحد ‎‏ ‏فيرد الله عز وجل



    فيقول :



    الملك ‏لله الواحد القهار



     ‏سبحان الواحد القهار سبحان الفرد الصمد  اللهم انا نشهد بأنك انت الله لا إله إلا أنت الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن ‏له كفواً احد

 :T W (22):

----------


## كريمة مختار

مشكووووووور

----------

